# Pics of my M3/4



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

1998 M3/4, Cosmos Black, black leather, 5 speed, every option, CPO warranty, 23k miles on the clock when bought a week ago


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

That is one mighty nice looking M3/4. :thumbup: I cannot believe it is close to being a 6 year old car when it looks factory new. :wow:

Did you take those pictures at your apartment complex, next to the WAMU gold dome? :dunno: I work at 8 Greenway Plaza so I recognized the buildings.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> That is one mighty nice looking M3/4. :thumbup: I cannot believe it is close to being a 6 year old car when it looks factory new. :wow:
> 
> Did you take those pictures at your apartment complex, next to the WAMU gold dome? :dunno: I work at 8 Greenway Plaza so I recognized the buildings.


Thanks for the compliment!

Yep pics were taken at Camden Greeway.

Acutally I just posted in the other thread asking where you at. I've seen a few IR sedans in town but didn't know which one were you. Do you have some sort of dark tint on your car?


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice photography. :thumbup: 

Do all M cars come with the that M-colors sash on the lower back cushion? :str8pimpi


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> Do all M cars come with the that M-colors sash on the lower back cushion? :str8pimpi


All E36 M3's have those. THe coupes have even nicer vader seats


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

Nice car! :thumbup:



> Do all M cars come with the that M-colors sash on the lower back cushion?


From what I have read no.....I believe luxury pkg models didnt have them and I found this bit of info from another site:

_In '98, near the end of the production run, BMW ran out of Nappa leather, which was the standard leather on M3's. So they substituted the normal Montana leather instead and put stripes on the headrests. This was the source of the $500 leather credit. If you got a '98 with the leather credit but no stripes on the headrests, you could have gone to the dealer and gotten the headrests replaced for free. All M3s otherwise have Nappa leather._


----------

